# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Marrëdhëniet Kosovë - Turqi

## Mitrovicali2009

Kujtimet e nje atasheu ushtarak)

Para 10 vjetësh,me datat 2 dhe 3 Mars 1999,ish kryeministri i Shqipërisë, zt. Pandeli Majko , ne krye te nje delegacioni qeveritar ,kreu nje vizite zyrtare te rëndësishme në Ankara. Delegacioni shqiptar ishte ndare ne dy grupe. Me linjen ajrore Turkish Air Lines : Tirane -Stamboll Ankara erdhen ministri i Mbrojtjes,Luan Hajdaraga,ministri i Financave, Anastas Angjeli dhe ministri i Ekonomise Ylli Bufi, ndërsa ne orët e vona te kesaj date, po me linjën Turkish Air Lines, por me itinerarin Milano -Stamboll -Ankara mbriten ne Ankara kryeministri Majko dhe ministri i Punëve te Jashtme, Z.Milo , te cilet kishin marre pjese ne nje mbledhje te partive te majta ne Itali. 

Delegacioni u vendos ne hotel Hilton, ne qendër te Ankarasë. Te nesërmen kryeministri u prit nga presidenti vendit, Sulejman Demirel , kryeministri Bylent Exhevit dhe shefi Shtatmadhorisë e komandant i Forcave te Armatosura,Gjeneral Armate Kivrikoglu. Ne Shtatmadhori ishin planifikuar te merrnin pjese ne takim vetëm kryeministri Majko,ministri i Mbrojtjes,Luan Hajdaraga dhe atasheu ushtarak i Shqipërisë, kolonel Hajro LIMAJ.

Por,kur mbritem ne zyren e pritjes se shefit te Shtatmadhorisë gjetëm edhe ambasadorin e Republikes se Turqisë ne Shqipëri, Z.Ahmet OKCUN,i cili gjate gjithë vizitës se kryeministrit Majko perpiqej te monopolizonte gjithçka dhe te mbante nen kontroll takimet kofidenciale te kryeministrit shqiptar, duke u munduar te shmangte të gjithë autoritetet e tjera shqiptare. Një gjë te tille ai u përpoq të realizonte edhe në këtë takim, i cili në fakt përbënte edhe takimin kryesor dhe më të rëndësishëm të kësaj vizite.

Për temat që do të diskutoheshin ne kishim punuar dhe koordinuar të gjitha çështjet ,përpara se të vinte delegacioni në Ankara. Kryesore do të ishin rrugët e zgjidhjes së Krizës së Kosovës dhe mbrojtja e sovranitetit të Shqipërisë nga një sulm i mundshëm ushtarak i Forcave të Armatosura të Serbisë,sulm i cili mund të ndërmerrej me justifikimin e goditjes dhe asgjësimit të reparteve dhe njësive ushtarake të Ushtrisë Clirimtare të Kosovës,UCK-së, të cilat stërviteshin në territoret veriore të Shqipërisë, apo me hyrjen në luftë të Shqipërisë për mbrojtjen e shqiptarëve të Kosovës nga genocidi Serb që kishte filluar të zbatohej nga presidenti Miloshevic,variant i cili do të zbatohej nëse NATO nuk do të ndërhynte ushtarakisht në Kosovë.

Shefi i Shtatmadhorisë,Gjeneral-armate Hysejin Këvrëkoglu, i cili ndiqte me kujdes nëpërmjet të dhënave të zbulimit strategjik zhvillimet në Veri të Shqipërisë dhe brenda Kosovës, i garantoi kryeministrit Majko mbështetjen e gjithanshme ushtarake në mbrojtje të kufijve dhe tërësisë territoriale të Shqipërisë nëpërmjet rrugëve konkrete që do të aplikoheshin sipas zhvillimeve të ardhshme në terren. 

Gjithashtu,ai e garantoi Zotin Majko,se do ta mbështeste ushtarakisht Shqipërinë, nëse ajo do të detyrohej të futej në luftë me Serbinë për të shmangur gjenocidin serb ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosovës.* Vlen të nënvizohet se nga të gjitha shtetet,të cilave Shqiperia u kërkoi mbështetje politike,diplomatike dhe ushtarake për një ndërhyrje ushtarake të detyruar për mbrojtjen dhe çlirimin e Kosovës,i vetmi vënd që iu përgjigj pozitivisht ishte Turqia.* 

Plus miqësisë tradicionale me këtë vend,një rol shumë të rëndësishëm luajti lobi shqiptar që jeton në Turqi dhe media turke që ishte ngritur e gjitha në këmbë për të shmangur një Srebenicë në Kosovë. Prandaj, Turqia i kuptonte mjaft mirë detyrimet e shtetit Shqiptar në mbrojtje të Kosovës,mbasi ajo kishte përvojën e vetë të vitit 1974 me Qipron. Ajo u detyrua të ndërhynte ushtarakisht në Qipron e Veriut,nga operacioni së cilës u shmang vazhdimi i mëtejshëm i gjenocidit grek ndaj popullsisë turke në këtë ishull mesdhetar. 

Kryeministri Majko,në fund të takimit me emocionet që atë e shoqëronin , kur dolëm nga Shtatmadhoria ju drejtua ministrit të Mbrojtjes, z.Hajdaraga dhe mua se  Turqia e tregoi edhe këtë herë vehten që është mikia dhe aleatia e vërtetë strategjike e Shqipërisë .Dhe ai kishte te drejtë për këtë konkluzion. Marrëdhëniet ishin me të vërtetë të shkelqyera dhe Shtatmadhoria me Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes së Turqisë për atasheun ushtarak të Shqipërisë i kishin hapur dyert për 24 orë, veçanërisht gjatë Krizës së Kosovës të vitit 1999. 

Mua në Turqi, atëhere me bëheshin 5 vjet kohë qëndrimi, së bashku me studimet që kisha kryer në Stamboll. Kur erdhi në pushtet qeveria Nano,veçanërisht ministri Jashtëm, Z. Milo kërkoi kthimin tim në Atdhe,por ministria e Mbrojtjes e kundërshtoi atë deri në fund. Shkaku kryesor nuk ishte koha e qëndrimit,por fakti që unë në këtë detyre isha emëruar në fund të vitit 1994 nga qeveria Berisha. 

Këtë ja thash edhe kryeministrit Majko në Ankara, duke i nënvizuar të vërtetën e këtyre makinacioneve e duke i shtuar se  unë jam i gatshëm të kthehem familjarisht në çdo kohë në Shqipëri.Por ai menjë herë mu përgjigj : E di Zoti kolonel që do të kthehesh në Shqipëri dhe nuk do ta besh si kolegët e tu ne Bruksel,Gjermani apo Amerikë,të cilët në vend të Shqipërisë morën strehim politik në këto vende në 1997,por në këto situata ti na duhesh patjetër në Ankara,mbasi jemi përballë me Serbinë dhe Turqia na ka garantuar cdo lloj mbështetje dhe bashkëpunimi strategjik. 

Dhe menjë herë u nisëm me shpejtësi drejt aeroportit të Esenbogas në dalje ta Ankarasë,nga ku i uruam rrugë të mbarë kryeministrit me ministrat që e shoqëronin. Ata me avion u nisën drejt Tiranës,ndërsa ne me makinat zyrtare u rikthyem në Ankara për të vendosur midis këtyre dy vendeve bashkëpunimin e shpejtë dhe koordinuar një gjendje të jashtëzakonshme, drejt së cilës po shkonte Shqipëria nëse nuk do të ndërhynte NATO për shpëtimin e kosovarëve dhe Kosovës... 

http://www.gazetastart.com/?faqe=ana...ls&lajmid=5807

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

aleatet me te medhejn te kombit shqipetar jan turqet.

----------


## extreme

edhe McCain kandidati qe ishte per president i amerikes e kishte nje porpozim qe ta furnizonin shqiperin me armatin dhe shqiperia ta rimerte kosoven perseri por ashtu do te kishte shum viktma dhe fal zotit nderhyri nato dhe viktimat ne kosove u minimizuan .

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

> edhe McCain kandidati qe ishte per president i amerikes e kishte nje porpozim qe ta furnizonin shqiperin me armatin dhe shqiperia ta rimerte kosoven perseri por ashtu do te kishte shum viktma dhe fal zotit nderhyri nato dhe viktimat ne kosove u minimizuan .


po te ish armatosur ushtrija shqipetare dhe uck-ja nga turqija, ne krejt territoret shqipetar ne okupim te sllav've(domethan edhe slavvet e maqedonise) i kishim mar. tash nuk kishim pas probleme ne mitrovice, nuk kishim pas probleme ne iliride(maqedonia perendimore) dhe do ishim te bashkuar me shqiperine. nje komb nje shtet. ne e kishim shkaterue serbet, maqedont. dhe ne nuk te ishim vetem, e kishim pas mbeshtetjen e turqise dhe disa mujahedina kishin ardh me luftu sikur ne bosnje. dhe kur kish fillu kjo luft, edhe bosnja e kish sulmu serbine sepse akoma serbia eshte ty e okupuar trojet e bosnes. serbia nuk kish pas pshtim. edhe ne fund kosova, ilirida, presheva, shqiperia do te ishin te bashkuar ne nje shtet. besoj se edhe nje pjes te malit te zi e kishim mar, sikur ulcinin ett.

----------


## Enii

> aleatet me te medhejn te kombit shqipetar jan turqet.


ka shume shqipo atje prandaj  :arushi:

----------


## Qyfyre

Sigurisht që turqit janë aleatët tonë më të mëdhenj. Kur të na pushtoj ndonjë shtet tjetër për 600 vjet, atëherë mbase bie në vend të dytë Turqia.

----------


## Vista

Rroft miqsia shqiptaro-turke , posht greket e sllavet.

----------


## flory80

> po te ish armatosur ushtrija shqipetare dhe uck-ja nga turqija, ne krejt territoret shqipetar ne okupim te sllav've(domethan edhe slavvet e maqedonise) i kishim mar. tash nuk kishim pas probleme ne mitrovice, nuk kishim pas probleme ne iliride(maqedonia perendimore) dhe do ishim te bashkuar me shqiperine. nje komb nje shtet. ne e kishim shkaterue serbet, maqedont. dhe ne nuk te ishim vetem, e kishim pas mbeshtetjen e turqise dhe disa mujahedina kishin ardh me luftu sikur ne bosnje. dhe kur kish fillu kjo luft, edhe bosnja e kish sulmu serbine sepse akoma serbia eshte ty e okupuar trojet e bosnes. serbia nuk kish pas pshtim. edhe ne fund kosova, ilirida, presheva, shqiperia do te ishin te bashkuar ne nje shtet. besoj se edhe nje pjes te malit te zi e kishim mar, sikur ulcinin ett.


Nuk janë gjërat aq të thjeshta sa duken në aparencë.
Ndërhyrja e NATO-s ishte zgjidhja më efikase, sepse hyrja e Shqipërisë në luftë do të ishte katastrofë diplomatike, dhe menjëherë do të vinte në lëvizje vëndet pro-Sllave. Kuptohet që Rusia nuk do të rrinte duar-kryq dhe gjërat do të komplikoheshin shumë. Nga ana tjetër me futjen e Shqipërisë në luftë, do të thoshte futje automatike të Turqisë në luftë, pasi Turqia ka nënshkruar një marrveshje me Shqipërinë që në rast të cënimit të kufijëve të Shqipërisë, Turqia është automatikisht në luftë. Dhe me implikimin e Turqisë, do të futej edhe Greqia në luftë së bashku me Armeninë.
Me pak fjalë do të ishte fillimi i një lufte Ballkanike, pse jo dhe Botërore.

Por ajo që vlen për tu përmëndur është se Turqia e tregoi veten se është një aleat i yni dhe ne duhet tia dimë për faleminderit.

----------


## Qerim

Turqit jane armiqte me te medhenj te Shqiperise. Jo se jane turq, por se jane ne Azine e vogel. Dikur ishin bizantinet ne ate vend ,kur ishin armiket me te medhenj. Ata gjithnje duan ta mesyjne Shqiperine. 

Nese serbet duan Mitrovicen apo Kosoven Lingore, apo nese greket duan gjirokastren dhe saranden, turqit duan rruget tregtare, duan elbasanin, durresin, tiranen duan gjithe shqiperine..

----------


## oliinter

> Turqit jane armiqte me te medhenj te Shqiperise. Jo se jane turq, por se jane ne Azine e vogel. Dikur ishin bizantinet ne ate vend ,kur ishin armiket me te medhenj. Ata gjithnje duan ta mesyjne Shqiperine. 
> 
> Nese serbet duan Mitrovicen apo Kosoven Lingore, apo nese greket duan gjirokastren dhe saranden, turqit duan rruget tregtare, duan elbasanin, durresin, tiranen duan gjithe shqiperine..


ti po qe ke te drejt o byrazer....

----------


## Vista

*Turqia mbështet maksimalisht Kosovën*

Nënsekretari i Shtetit i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Turqisë, siguroi presidentin Fatmir Sejdiu se Turqia do të vazhdojë ta përkrahë fuqishëm Kosovën në të gjitha fushat.


Nënsekretari i Shtetit i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Turqisë, Ertuğrul Apakan, në një takim në Prishtinë siguroi presidentin Fatmir Sejdiu se Turqia do të vazhdojë ta përkrahë fuqishëm Kosovën në të gjitha fushat.

*Presidenti Sejdiu e falënderoi për ndihmën e gjithanshme që ka dhënë Turqia për Kosovën, si para, ashtu edhe pas shpalljes së pavarësisë.*

Sejdiu shprehu përkushtimin e institucioneve të Republikës së Kosovës për intensifikimin e mëtejshëm të bashkëpunimit me Republikën e Turqisë.

Apakan u prit edhe nga zëvëndësministrja e Punëve të Jashtme të Kosovës, Vlora Çitaku. 
http://www.ikubinfo.com/ikubLAJME/Ne...7-a58ebf29011d



*Turqia mbështet shëndetësinë kosovare *  

4 Prill, 2009
Prishtinë, 3 prill
Ministria e Shëndetësisë së Republikës së Kosovës ka raporte shumë të mira bashkëpunimi me Ministrinë e Shëndetësisë së Republikës së Turqisë. *Ky bashkëpunim po zgjerohet dhe intensifikohet pas kërkesës së Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë së Republikës së Kosovës për marrëveshje të re bilaterale drejtuar Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë së Republikës së Turqisë.* 

*Ankaraja është përgjigjur pozitivisht* ndaj kërkesës së parashtruar të Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe mes tjerash *do të marrë përsipër trajtimin falas për njëqind pacientë çdo vit*, të cilët nuk mund të trajtohen në institucionet shëndetësore të vendit tonë. Marrëveshja është në pajtim me interesin e dyanshëm dhe reciprocitetit, do të mundësojë zhvillimin e bashkëpunimit në shumë fusha të mjekësisë si këmbim të informatave, këmbimin e ekspertëve dhe mjekëve specialistë, mbështetjen e pjesëmarrësve specialistë të fushave të ndryshme për konferenca shkencore në të dy vendet dhe edukimin e tyre.
http://www.kosova-sot.info/?p=30965


*
Turqia mbështet Kosovën në disa fusha*

Ne do të vazhdojmë të mbështesim kosovarët në fushën e sigurisë, financave, shëndetësisë, arsimit. Një Kosovë e lirë dhe e pavarur në qendër të Evropës është një garanci për paqen në botë dhe në Bashkimin Evropian, ka thënë zv.kryetari i Parlamentit turk  	

23 Prill, 2009
Në prag 23 prillit, Ditës së Komunitetit Turk, në Kosovë po qëndron një delegacion i lartë parlamentar nga Turqia, në krye me zv.kryetarin e Parlamentit të Turqisë, Nevzat Pakdilii.  Gjatë ditës së djeshme delegacioni turk është takuar  me zyrtarët e lartë të institucioneve të vendit, me presidentin Fatmir Sejdiun dhe kryeparlamentarin Jakup Krasniqi, kurse gjatë ditës së sotme do të marrë pjesë në manifestimin qendror të festës memoriale  të komunitetit turk në qytetin e Prizrenit. Temë e bisedimit në të dyja këto takimet e djeshme ishin bashkëpunimi ndërshtetëror dhe roli i komunitetit turk në Kosovë dhe roli i komunitetit shqiptar në Turqi në forcimin dhe zhvillimin e këtij bashkëpunimi. Presidenti  Sejdiu e ka përgëzuar popullin turk për festën duke vlerësuar edhe qëndrimin mbështetës të Turqisë për Kosovën. Mbështetja e Turqisë është në shumë dimensione, në shumë fusha, duke filluar nga proceset e hershme, me prezencën e KFOR-it, me investime në fushën e biznesit, në arsim, në shëndetësi e të tjera. Me vizita dhe kontakte, me këmbim përvojash, vetëm sa shtohet edhe më tepër mundësia e bashkëpunimeve të ndërsjella edhe në fusha të tjera, theksoi presidenti Sejdiu. Nevzat Pakdili i ka falënderuar autoritetet e Kosovës që 23 prilli është pjesë e festave zyrtare të Kosovës. Duke përgëzuar popullin kosovar për raportet e mira ndërmjet komuniteteve, ai tha se Turqia gjithmonë do të jetë pranë Kosovës.Si para, ashtu edhe pas pavarësisë, Qeveria e Turqisë, partitë në pozitë dhe opozitë dhe i gjithë populli turk kemi qenë pranë Kosovës. Ne do të vazhdojmë të mbështesim kosovarët në fushën e sigurisë, financave, shëndetësisë, arsimit. Një Kosovë e lirë dhe e pavarur në qendër të Evropës është një garanci për paqen në botë dhe në Bashkimin Evropian, ka thënë z. Pakdili.
*
Marrëdhëniet
shqiptaro-turke*
Kryeparlamentari Jakup Krasniqi i ka falënderuar zyrtarët nga Turqia, sidomos në ndikimin e tyre për njohje të reja të shtetit të Kosovës, por edhe për rëndësinë që ka trajtimi i  komunitetit turk nga institucionet e Kosovës dhe shqiptarëve në Turqi nga institucionet shtetërore të këtij vendi. Të pyetur nga gazeta rreth këtyre angazhimeve, të dy bashkëbiseduesit deklaruan: *Ajo që do të thosha unë është se qe disa vjet në Ballkan dhe në Evropë ka një frymë të re, por bashkëpunimi në mes të Kosovës dhe Turqisë është shumë më i vjetër sesa i dekadës së fundit, dhe është krejt e kuptueshme që pas vitit 99 dhe tash pas pavarësisë marrëdhëniet në mes të Turqisë dhe Kosovës janë marrëdhënie ndërshtetërore dhe këto marrëdhënie ndërshtetërore sigurisht që vijnë edhe si rezultat i komunitetit turk që jeton në Kosovë, por edhe i komunitetit shqiptar që jeton në Turqi. Natyrisht që në këtë frymë të re dhe në këtë epokë të re këto marrëdhënieve do të jenë në favor të dy vendeve, por dhe në favor të dy popujve: edhe të Kosovës, edhe të Turqisë, tha kryeparlamentari Krasniqi.* 
Kryesuesi i delegacionit turk tha se Turqia është një vend themelues i një qytetërimi shumë të vjetër dhe të jetës me popuj të etnive dhe besimeve të ndryshme që  kanë kultivuar frymë bashkëpunimi dhe tolerance dhe kjo frymë do të avancohet edhe më tutje.Populli turk edhe sot, por edhe gjatë historisë, u ka dhënë të gjitha të drejtat komuniteteve me të cilat ka jetuar bashkë në aspektin fetar e  ekonomik. Edhe sot jemi duke ecur në drejtim të njëjtë dhe kosovarët që jetojnë në Turqi, por edhe grupet e tjera janë një pasuri dhe bukuri e Turqisë, tha për gazetën kryesuesi i delegacionit turk, Nevzat Pakdili.
S. AHMETI
http://www.kosova-sot.info/?p=33365




*Turqia premton lobim për Kosovën në KS të OKB-së dhe Konferencën Islamik*


Turqia dëshiron që Kosova të anëtarësohet në OKB gjatë periudhës kur ajo do të jetë anëtare e përkohshme e KS të OKB-s.
E hënë, 22 Dhjetor 2008 13:40

Nga fillimi i vitit 2009, Turqia do të jetë anëtare e përkohshme e Këshillit të Sigurimit të Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe dëshiron që gjatë kësaj periudhe, edhe Kosova të anëtarësohet në Kombet e Bashkuara. Kështu deklaroi sot kryetari i Komisionit për Politikë të Jashtme të Parlamentit turk, Murat Mercan, pas takimit me ministrin kosovar të Punëve të jashtme, Skender Hyseni.

Mercan tha se Turqia është njëra ndër vendet e para që e ka njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe do të vazhdojë edhe në të ardhmen të luaj rol të rëndësishëm në çështjen e lobimit për Kosovën, sidomos në kuadër të Konferencës Islamike.

Ai u shpreh i bindur se me një angazhim të shtuar do të arrihet që në të ardhmen, edhe vendet islamike ta njohin shtetin e Kosovës dhe se është duke punuar Turqia.

Thellimi i bashkëpunimit dypalësh dhe ndihma e Turqisë për Kosovën janë temat kryesore të takimit. /rtk/




*Federata turke e hendbollit mbështet fuqishëm FHK-në*


Gjatë dy ditëve të fundjavës në Ankara qëndroi kryetari i Federatës së Hendbollit të Kosovës, Mexhid Devaja dhe sekretari i përgjithshëm, Izet Gjinovci, të cilët u pritën nga kreu i Federatës turke, Tarik Gjengiz. Kjo vizitë u realizua në kuadër të vazhdimësisë për lobim para Kongresit zgjedhor të Federatës Evropiane të Hendbollit  EHF-së i cili mbahet prej datës 25 deri më 28 shtator në Vjenë.
*Edhe një here kryetari i FHT-së, Gjengiz fuqimisht përkrahu kërkesën e Kosovës për anëtarësim të plotë në EHF dhe për këtë ka lobuar edhe ditë më parë gjatë mbledhjes së Federatës Mesdhetare të Hendbollit që u organizua në Stamboll* nën drejtimin italianit Françesko Purramoti, me ç`rast Tarik Gjengiz edhe u propozua për kandidat në Komitetin ekzekutiv të EHF-së. Shtetet të cilat ishin pjesëmarrëse Franca, Italia, Turqia, Greqia, Mali i Zi, Sllovenia etj e përkrahen kërkesën e Tarik Gjengiz në lidhje me Kosovën dhe sipas premtimeve të dhëna me siguri do të jenë pro gjatë votimit. Delegacioni ynë mori po ashtu edhe premtimin nga sekretari i përgjithshëm i Armenisë, Arsen Miktirian se në Kongres përfaqësuesi armen me siguri do të jetë përkrahës i sigurt i kërkesës kosovare. Federata e Hendbollit e Kosovës në ditët në vijim ka paraparë edhe një seri takimesh me kryetar apo zyrtarë të tjerë të federatave gjegjëse të EHF-së, qoftë me udhëtime apo edhe me anë të postës elektronike dhe telefonike, në mënyrë që në Kongres të udhëtohet më sigurt dhe pa ndonjë befasi.

----------


## medaur

ketu te jap te drejte .Eshte e vertete se Turqia po e ndihmon Kosoven.Keshtu behen temat jo duke thene se turqia eshte zemra jone sic  tha anetarja zebina.

----------


## Vista

*Parku Adem Jashari ne STAMBOLL*

----------


## Vista

*Tifozet e Fenerbahces-Turqi mbeshtesin Kosoven*

----------


## Vista

*Turqia dhe Kosova pa viza hyrëse për qytetarët e të dy shteteve.* 


13.o1.2009-Prishtinë-Qytetarët e Kosovës do të mund të udhëtojnë në Turqi pa pasur nevojë të pajisen me viza. Kjo do të bëhet e mundur, pasi zyrtarët e shtetit turk do të nënshkruajnë një marrëveshje më autoritetet kosovare gjatë ditës së sotme.
Kjo është bërë e ditur nga Ministri i Jashtëm turk, Ali Babacan, i cili po qëndron në Kosovë, me *një grup biznesmenësh për të shikuar mundësitë për investime në Kosovës.* Ministri turk është duke zhvilluar takime me përfaqësuesit më të lartë të jetës politike dhe të biznesit në Kosovë. Deri më tani ministri turk, *ka nënshkruar marrëveshjen për themelimin e Këshillit Biznesor Kosovaro-turk* dhe bashkëpunimi ndërmjet odave të dy shteteve.

*Prej sot qytetarët e Kosovës dhe as ata të Turqisë nuk do të kenë nevojë të pajisen me viza për të udhëtuar në të dy relacionet, tha ministri turk.* Në takimin e Kryeministrin, Hashim Thaçi, ministri Babacan, falënderoi Qeverinë e Kosovës për gatishmërinë për thellimin e bashkëpunimit me Republikën e Turqisë në të gjitha sferat dhe theksoi se Kosova dhe Turqia kanë lidhje historike të bashkëpunimit dhe ato do ti vazhdojnë edhe në të ardhmen. 

Në anën tjetër, *Kryeministri Thaçi tha se Turqia, një prej vendeve të para që ka njohur pavarësinë e vendit tonë - ka qenë vazhdimisht mbështetëse e lirisë dhe çlirimit të Kosovës, për shtetin kosovar ndërsa tash në procesin e tranzicionit do të jetë përkrahëse e madhe edhe në procesin integrues euroatlantik.* 

*Turqia vazhdon të jetë mbështetësi kryesor i Kosovës si në aspektin politik ashtu edhe në atë ekonomik.* Kosova është shtet i ri, me spektër të gjerë të nevojave për zhvillim. 
Qeveria e Kosovës i ka nxjerrë prioritetet e saj dhe pret investime në energji, transport dhe bujqësi, ka thënë Thaçi në këtë takim. 

Ndërkaq, ministri i Punëve të Jashtme, Skënder Hyseni ka thënë se synimi i Kosovës është që të ketë marrëdhënie të mira me shtetet që kanë ndikim në botë. *Turqia si një vend mike dhe me ndikim dhe i fton komunitetin e biznesit që të investoj në telekomunikacionit, energji dhe bujqësi, ka thënë Hyseni. 
*
Delegacioni nga Turqia është duke vazhduar takimet edhe përfaqësuesit e bizneseve kosovare. Në takimin me zyrtarët e Odës Ekonomike të Kosovës, përfaqësuesit e Turqisë kanë shprehur gatishmërinë të investojnë dhe të ndihmojnë bizneset kosovare për të marrë kredi në bankat turke me kushte të volitshme.

Faik Yavuz, nënkryetar i Unionit të Odave Ekonomike të Turqisë, tha se Kosova aktualisht ka një shkëmbim tregtarë mes veti si dhe ka investime të kompanive turke në Kosovë. Për të ndihmuar zhvillimin ekonomik të Kosovës, ne premtojmë ndihmën e bankave turke për zhvillimin e bizneseve kosovare me marrjen e kredive më të volitshme, ka premtuar zyrtari turk. 

Edhe përfaqësuesit e Odës Ekonomike të Kosovës kanë shprehur gatishmëri të bashkëpunojnë me bizneset turke, në mënyrë që këto të fundit të investojnë në Kosovë. 
http://www.radiovisari.info/index.ph...joni&Itemid=80



____________


*Kosova e Turqia nënshkruajnë memorandum për mbikëqyrjen e bankave*

Kreu i Autoritetit Qendror të Bankave të Kosovës, Hashim Rexhepi dhe ai i Agjencisë së Rregullimit dhe Mbikëqyrjes së Bankave të Turqisë, Tefik Bilgin, nënshkruan sot një memorandum, me ë cilin synohet thellimi i bashkëpunimit ndërmjet këtyre dy institucioneve.

Bilgin dhe Rexhepi thanë se përmes këtij dokumenti do të arrijnë të mbikëqyrin në mënyrë më cilësore bankat që operojnë në Kosovë dhe Turqi. Memorandumi mbështetet në dokumentin e Komitetit të Bazelit për mbikëqyrjen e bankave, të vitit 1997, qëllimi i të cilit është bashkëpunimi në mes të autoriteteve përkatëse për rritjen e efikasitetit të mbikëqyrjes bankare.
Në Kosovë aktualisht vepron Banka Ekonomike e Turqisë dhe Banka Tregtare Kombëtare e Tiranës në të cilën dominojnë aksionarët nga Turqia.
http://www.cdodite.com/2008051214191...e-bankave.html


____________


*Turqia - katalizatore e njohjeve të reja*

Lirie Hajdari, BOTA SOT
Vizita e shefit të diplomacisë turke, thellohen marrëdhëniet Kosovë-Turqi

Ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Turqisë, Ali Babaxhan, u ka konfirmuar liderëve institucionalë se njohja e Kosovës nga vendet arabe është çështje kohe, përderisa theksoi angazhimet e vazhdueshme të Turqisë në kuadër të Konferencës Islamike.

Gjatë qëndrimit në Kosovë, shefi i diplomacisë turke shprehu gatishmërinë e shtetit të tij për të çuar përpara proceset në Kosovë, duke theksuar kështu edhe intensifikimin e marrëdhënieve ndërmjet dy shteteve në fushën politike, ekonomike dhe kulturore, si dhe heqjen e vizave për qytetarët e Kosovës.

Ministri Babaxhan, po qëndron për vizitë zyrtare në vendin tonë për të shprehur përkushtimin e vendit të tij që të bëjë çështë e mundur që ta ndihmojë Kosovën edhe ekonomikisht, por edhe për hapat e mëtejmë drejt anëtarësimit në institucionet ndërkombëtare. Presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, falënderoi ministrin e Jashtëm turk për mbështetjen e vazhdueshme që vendi i tij i ka dhënë Kosovës, duke u bërë ndër vendet e para që e kanë njohur pavarësinë menjëherë pas shpalljes së saj më 17 shkurt të vitit të kaluar. Ai ka përmendur edhe marrëdhëniet e shkëlqyera në raportet politike, duke thënë se këto raporte kanë evoluuar pozitivisht gjithmonë. *Turqia është ndër vendet e para që ka njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës dhe të dy vendet kanë vënë marrëdhënie diplomatike në nivel ambasadash, tha Sejdiu*, duke çmuar lart edhe rolin e komunitetit turk në Kosovë, ashtu siç ka çmuar lart edhe rolin e shqiptarëve që jetojnë dhe veprojnë në Turqi. Ai theksoi edhe përkushtimin e Turqisë për mbështetjen e rëndësishme në mekanizmat ndërkombëtarë tashmë si anëtare e Këshillit të Sigurimit dhe me qasjen e saj në institucionet financiare, siç është FMN dhe BB.

Duke vlerësuar vizitën e tij dhe lidhjet e Turqisë me Kosovën si historike, shefi i diplomacisë turke,* Babaxhan, tha se vetëm me shpalljen e pavarësisë Kosova u ka dhënë fund vuajtjeve dhe tragjedive të gjata.* Kosova është një vend në të cilin janë përjetuar tragjedi njerëzore për një kohë të gjatë. Mekanizmat ndërkombëtare janë përpjekur me vite që tu japin fund këtyre vuajtjeve dhe më në fund më 17 shkurt 2008 Kosova ka fituar pavarësinë, tha ai, duke shtuar se në kuadër të reflektimit të marrëdhënieve ndërmjet dy popujve tanë, Turqia edhe ka qenë ndër vendet e para që ka njohur pavarësinë e Kosovës. Diplomati turk konfirmoi angazhimin e shtetit të tij për njohjet e Kosovës, duke shprehur bindjen se shumë shpejt do të ketë njohje të reja, sidomos nga vendet arabe. Çdo shtet ka kriteret e tij për njohje dhe ato janë individuale. Vërtet disa vende dëshirojnë ta njohin Kosovën, por e shtyjnë këtë për shkak të zhvillimeve brenda tyre. Por unë besoj se numri i njohjeve në një të ardhme shumë të shkurtër do të rritet, sidomos nga vendet arabe, u shpreh ai. Duke shprehur përkushtimin për mbështetje të mëtejme në të gjitha sferat, ai tha se mbështetja e Turqisë për Kosovën është e hershme, e fuqishme dhe e plotë, dhe sipas tij roli i Kosovës në stabilitetin e rajonit është shumë i rëndësishëm. Shefi i diplomacisë turke çmoi lart vullnetin e institucioneve të Kosovës për respektimin e plotë të të drejtave të minoritarëve që jetojnë në Kosovë.

Ministri i Jashtëm turk, i cili po viziton Kosovën së bashku me një grup biznesmenësh, i ftoi ata që të investojnë në Kosovë si pjesë e mbështetjes dhe e bashkëpunimit të vazhdueshëm ndërmjet dy shteteve. Duke folur për angazhimin e Turqisë për anëtarësimin e Kosovës në institucionet ndërkombëtare, Babaxhan ka theksuar se atëherë kur do të vihet në rend dite para Këshillit të Sigurimit, çështja e anëtarësimit të Kosovës, Turqia si gjithmonë do ta thotë fjalën e vetë të palëkundur.

Ndërkaq kryeministri, *Hashim Thaçi, shprehu falënderimin e popullit të Kosovës ndaj shtetit të Turqisë për mbështetjen e saj të vazhdueshme, duke theksuar se me bërjen e Kosovës shtet është intensifikuar bashkëpunimi me Turqinë në fushën ekonomike, arsimore, kulturore etj.* Ne besojmë se dy komunitetet tona, ai turk në Kosovë dhe ai i Kosovës në Turqi mund të luajnë rol të rëndësishëm për dy shtetet tona dhe intensifikimit e marrëdhënieve sa më të mira, është shprehur kryeministri, i cili diplomatin turk e ka njohur me të arriturat e Kosovës që nga shpallja e pavarësisë.

Në kuadër të punës dhe angazhimeve, shefi i ekzekutivit të vendit pret që me nënshkrimin e marrëveshjeve bilaterale ndërmjet dy shteteve të ngrihet zhvillimi ekonomik. Me marrëveshjet besoj se do ta lehtësojmë investimin turk në Kosovë. Dëshiroj që nga sot raportet Kosovë-Turqi të shënojnë një etapë të re të bashkëpunimit më të madh dhe investitorët turq do të kenë mbështetjen e plotë institucionale, tha ai.

Shefi i diplomacisë turke, Ali Babaxhan, gjatë ditës është takuar edhe me kryetarin e Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe me anëtarët e Kryesisë.

----------


## Vista

Pas shkatërrimit të ish- Bashkimit Sovjetik,
*diplomacia turke* u aktivizua edhe më shumë në
arenën ndërkombëtar edhe *arriti të krijojë pozicione
të reja në gadishullin e Balkanit, të cilat janë në një
linjë me interesat e amerikanëve.* Dinamika i
politikës së jashtme të Turqisë, shikohet në
parandalimin e hegjemonisë së Serbisë dhe të
Greqisë në Ballkan, duke rritur gjithashtu
kapacitetin e saj diplomatik në të gjitha organizmat
ndërkombëtare.

*Sidomos radikalizimi i qarqeve të caktuara në Serbi
dhe në Greqi ka bërë që vemendja e Turqisë në këtë
rajon të jetë e kujdesshme, sepse ky radikalizim
është në dëm të Shqipërisë dhe të Kosovës.* Roli i
Turqisë, si fuqi ballkanike, është i një rendësie të
vaçantë dhe ky rol duhet të merret parasysh në
veçanti nga faktori kosovar dhe ai shqiptar, sepse në
momentet me delikate të viteve të fundit që kaloi
Shqipëria dhe Kosova, Turqia ishte shteti që vuri në
dispozicion diplomacinë e saj dhe ishte e gatshme të
vinte në dispozicion të shqiptarve edhe forcën e saj
ushtarake. Viti 1997 dhe lufta e fundi t në Kosovë,
janë tregues faktikë se Turqia është garanci e sigurtë
për shqiptarët në Ballkan. *Kur në vtin 1997 Greqia
ishte e gatshme të dërgonte trupa ushtarake në Jug të
Shqipërisë, gjoja për të mbrojtur minoritarët grekë
në Shqipëri, qeveria turke u bëri të qartë grekëve se
një sulm ushtarak mbi Shqipërinë do të
konsiderohej nga qeveria turke si një sulm mbi
Turqinë duke e detyruar qeverinë greke të deklarojë
publikisht se nuk mund të dërgojë trupa në Shqipëri,
sepse do të sulmohej nga aleati i saj historik, Turqia.*
Kur qeveria serbe e Millosheviçit po bënte një
spastrim të ashpër etnik në Kosovë, qeveria turke
lëvizi me shpejtësi diplomacinë e saj duke shpejtuar
ndërhyrjen e forcave ndërkombëtare në Kosovë dhe
pasi filluan sulmet e NATOS mbi Serbinë, *avionët
turq e lëshonin të gjithë ngarkësën e tyre në
objektivat serbe* duke mos qenë në një linjë me
avionët francezë që e lëshonin ngarkesën e tyre të përgjysmuar, ose në hapësira të vdekura, duke
mos ndëshkuar agresorët serbë për krimet e tyre ndaj popullsisë së
pambrojtur shqiptare.
Qëndrimi i diplomacies turke pas rënëjes së komunizmit në Evropë është i
fokusuar shumë në Ballkan, ku ajo ka interesa strategjke dhe ka gjithashtu
detyrime ndaj shqiptarve, me të cilët historia i ka lidhur shumë në etapa të
ndryshme të saj. *Tashmë duket qartë një diplmaci turke qe ka një strategji e
cila ka synimin e saj final neutralizimin e ribizantizimit të Ballkanit, që
përbëhet nga fronti ortodoks: Rusi-Ukrahinë Serbi dhe Greqi. .*
Ky front po riorganizohet për të luftuar Islamin në Ballkan, i cili mori ngjyrë
konkrete me masakrat e papara në Bosnje që u pasuan me krimet që u bënë
në Kosovë ku kemi një popullsi dominante muslimane. . Pikërisht në këto
hapsira muslimane, ushtria dhe paramlitarët serbë rrenuan pa mëshirë
xhamia dhe medreze, të cilat nuk ua kishin zënë rrugën. Eshtë pikërisht
Turqia ajo që po bën të pamundërën, që të spostojë nga Ballkani
synimet territoriale të ''Frontit ortodoks'' ndaj territoreve etnike shqiptare.
Por, ka qarqe në hapësirat shqiptare, të cilat për arsye politike dhe më shumë
fetare po e shohin gjallërimin e diplomacisë turke në Ballkan, që po vepron
në mbrojtjen e çështjes shqiptare, si një ringjallje të fondamentalizmit islamik turk.
Kjo tezë është sajuar nga propoganda e rrezikshme serbe dhe nga armiqtë që nuk
mungojnë në Perëndim që janë rreshtuar historikisht kundër shqiptarve muslimanë
të cilët po i shohim edhe sot duke iu kundërvënë Pavarësisë së Kosovës.
Por, politika shqiptare, në të gjitha hapësirat ku jetojnë shqiptarë, nuk duhet të bjerë
vktimë e kësaj politike që e paraqet Turqinë rrezik potencial për të gjithë shqiptarët,
sepse është pikërisht Turqia garanti më serjoz dhe i vetmi për mbrojtjen e pavarësisë
së Shqipërisë si edhe i vetmi garant për të zgjidhur çështjen shqiptare në Ballkan.
Në se ka sot një qeveri dhe një shtet në botë që është i gatshëm të dërgojë ushtarët e
vet për të luftuar dhe për të rënë në luftë për shqiptarët, ai është shteti turk dhe
qeveria turke.
Ne urojmë që ajo ditë të jetë sa më e largët, por e vërteta është se sot prapavija të
rezikshme të politikës botërore po grumbullojnë mbi qiellin e Ballkanit retë e zeza
të luftës, flakët e së cilës nuk dihet se ke do të përvëlonë më shumë, ato që mund ta
ndezin luftën, apo ato që janë planifikuar të përvëlohen.
SELIM GOKAJ SHKODER ME, 2TETOR 2007

----------


## Vista

*Turqia do ta ndihmojë avancimin e Shërbimit Korrektues të Kosovës*


Metin Hyserv Ynler: Turqia do ta ndihmojë reformimin dhe avancimin e Shërbimit Korrektues të Kosovës
E mërkurë, 13 Maj 2009 19:26

Ministrja e Drejtësisë, Nekibe Kelmendi, ka pritur sot në një takim ambasadorin e Turqisë në Prishtinë, Metin Hyserv Ynler. Në këtë takim Ministrja Kelmendi e njoftoi ambasadorin turk Metin Hyserv Ynler për organizimin dhe funksionimin e Ministrisë së Drejtësisë në përgjithësi, e në veçanti për organizimin dhe funksionimin Shërbimit Korrektues të Kosovës. Ministrja e Drejtësisë Nekibe Kelmendi kërkoi bashkëpunim me Ministrinë e Drejtësisë së Turqisë dhe Shërbimin Korrektues të atjeshëm, me të vetmin qëllim avancimin dhe reformimin e Shërbimit Korrektues të Kosovës. Ambasadori i Turqisë në Prishtinë, Metin Hyserv Ynler e njoftoi Ministren Kelmendi se Turqia ka bërë reforma të mëdha në Shërbimin Korrektues, duke i përshtatur ato me standardet evropiane. Ambasadori Metin Hyserv Ynler premtoi se Turqia do ta ndihmojë reformimin dhe avancimin e Shërbimit Korrektues të Kosovës, duke paralajmëruar ftesën që do t'i bëhet Ministres së Drejtësisë për ta vizituar Ankaranë, respektivisht Ministrinë e Drejtësisë së Turqisë, thuhet në një komunikatë për media të Ministrisë së Drejtësisë.

Hajdin ISLAMI

----------


## hoteli

Sa Shqipetare do ti marin me veti ne TURQI?100 000 200 000?Pa drejte kthese...

----------


## Vista

*Turqia u kërkon vendeve arabe ta njohin Kosovën* 

Ministri i Jashtëm i Turqisë, Ahmet Davutoğlu, u ka bërë thirrje vendeve anëtare të Organizatës së Konferencës Islamike që ta mbështesin Kosovën. Gjatë fjalimit të tij në takimin e 36-të të ministrave të jashtëm të kësaj organizate, kryediplomati turk ka thënë se vendi i tij është i kënaqur që disa vende të Konferencës Islamike e ka njohur tashmë Kosovën.  Turqia është e kënaqur që disa vende të këtij komuniteti e kanë njohur Kosovën. Konferenca Islamike duhet të vazhdojë ta mbështesë ndërtimin e shtetit të Kosovës, ashtu siç ka bërë edhe me Bosnjë-Hercegovinën. Ndërsa mediat armene kanë raportuar për një bllokim të Rezolutës për Kosovën, e cila pritet të hedhet sot pasdite për votim. Sipas tyre, Siria, Egjipti dhe Azerbajxhani kanë arritur të ndryshojnë tekstin e rezolutës. 

ktv

----------


## Zëu_s

Ejani tash te behemi te gjith Turq, tash menjehere, sonte.

----------

